# Spam to Kill...



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 26, 2004)

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=108520

and 

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=108518

Is there any reason we seem to be getting tons of this stuff lately?

EDIT: And http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=108521

There's one more post by this user, but I haven't seen it.


----------



## Berandor (Nov 26, 2004)

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=108522

Post #4

Yay for search!


----------



## diaglo (Nov 26, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=108520
> 
> and
> 
> ...





i'd guess it was 108519 if i were a betting man


----------



## Darkness (Nov 26, 2004)

Ok, spammer banned. I'll go and delete the threads now.


----------



## Berandor (Nov 26, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> i'd guess it was 108519 if i were a betting man



 no, it was 22. Good that you're not a betting man.


----------

